
Why is my comment 'dead'? - mojomark
I submitted to following comment to &quot;Developers&#x27; side projects&quot;. Can someone please explain why and how this became dead? Is it because I&#x27;m a defense contractor?<p>&#x2F;*
As an engineer at a defense contractor, I recently had to go through the process of having my company waive my &#x27;100% IP ownership&#x27; clause so that I could work with a startup on my own time without fear of putting them in jeopardy. It took about 3 weeks to process the paperwork, and answer a lot of questions, but eventually the paperwork was signed. It only allows me to work freely with the one startup.<p>However, the important issue here is the opportunity companies are missing by not offering any significant profit sharing from disclosed inventions. If I submit IP to my company and it gets patented, I get a $500 check. That&#x27;s idiotic because it dissincentivises significant innovation, but it&#x27;s unfortunately common place.<p>To solve the dilema, companies simply need to get their greedy heads out of their rears and offer inventors a profit share percentage such as 10%. If they don&#x27;t accept, the inventor should be able to do with the invention as they please, which includes selling or licensing.
*&#x2F;
======
DanBC
The comment is duplicated. One of the duplicates is marked as dead. The other
is still available.

Dead:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13143935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13143935)

Not dead:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13143933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13143933)

